# Bachmann crossing signal/gate restoration



## wiley2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

I recently acquired a Bachmann "Dual Crossing Gates with Flashing Lights and Bell" operating accessory from the early 1980s:








For those unfamiliar, it's sort of like a cross between Tyco's operating crossing gate and their operating crossing signal and bell from the early 1980s, except the lights don't alternate, and the bell runs via AC power instead of a wind-up motor.
When I got it, it wasn't in the best shape. The motor for the bell and lights moves VERY SLOWLY (it's supposed to turn rather fast.) I also decided to do a restoration so I can get it working on my layout. Here it is at the start of the restoration:








I removed the brass track section and installed a 9" Atlas Code-100 nickel silver straight track section in its place. I may also oil the motor for the bell.


----------

